# Pics of Tri colored dogs



## GatorMan

I know, its about the working ability and trust I know that, but I love this color. I will get one but trust me i will work all my dogs in comps and such...just a thread of pics...what you think...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

They're all a bunch of cute hushpuppies


----------



## dixieland

They are gorgeous!I love tri's.They are my favorite!


----------



## GTR

Oh yeah, mega cuteness right there!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

OMG!! I want em all!! I love the pup in the first pic sitting in the back on the right! I love his white snip on his muzzle.. and the adult and pup in the second pic are beautiful too! I love em all! The blue tri is especially gorgeous!


----------



## Krystle_Ann

Send them my way! haha They are way too darn cute!


----------



## brandileigh080

Agreed. The tri's are my absolute FAVORITE!!!


----------



## pittybull01

nice colors love all three of them are nice and stocky


----------



## Firehazard

heres a little 35lbs working dog; heavy lightner with wilders ch bullshit and ch fred t.. Those big guys probably get confused with rottie mixes or Swiss Mt dogs frequently by common people who don't know dogs, huh? Some Brusiers, those pups are enormous.


----------



## Cujo's Mom

*love me some Tris too...*

Here is my baby, Cujo @ 4 weeks/7 pounds and now @ 20 weeks/50 pounds... I guess he can fall into the tri-color category as he has the tan and black coloring with faint white markings on his chest and tummy... :woof:


----------



## Rudy4747

This is Zoey's dad maverick.


----------



## American_Pit13

OMG those tri puppies are adorable! I want a tri. When I find the right one it will be mine!


----------



## beccaboo

gosh i've never seen one in real life... i'm gonna make my next baby a tri  but thats not gonna be any time soon. gosh been havin my hands full lately!!


----------



## x-Marky-x

I'll send you Thor for a week beccaboo!  Here's Thor, my tri, he's currently 11 months old.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

What do I think ummmmm ....... I WANT THEM ALL omg they are soooooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## x-Marky-x

Nooo! You can't have mine.  Then I will be lonely. :c


----------



## American_Pit13

*Jada from American Iron Kennels*


----------



## x-Marky-x

american_pit13 said:


> *Jada from American Iron Kennels*


Oh wow, very adorable.  I love the color more then I love Thors, but don't tell him that! :x


----------



## American_Pit13

Yes she is gorgeous. If it where not for those front feet she would be a gorgeous show dog 

Happened to me with Slim. She has a gorgeous body and color, terrible front feet.


----------



## Lvis

that blue tricolor looks amazing


----------



## Pitcrew

I WUB MY TRI KIDS!
KANE
















TRIO








TRIO


----------



## Firehazard

Pitcrew said:


> I WUB MY TRI KIDS!
> KANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIO


The tri is old as the fighting dog lineage.. Nice looking dogs


----------



## juniperdragon

hello I just joined and here's my tricolor pit puppy Mickey Rourke
He has white only on his chest/belly and the toes of his right back foot.










Chilling with my boyfriend - while I'm washing bedding









Sleepy


----------



## Guess

We just joined as well!! This is our chocolate tricolor female, Tegan!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Guess said:


> We just joined as well!! This is our chocolate tricolor female, Tegan!


Wow that girl is gorgeous


----------



## Guess

Thank you so much! We certainly think so, as well! :3

Everyone thinks she is a Beagle mix xD


----------



## apbtmom76

oh I love me some red tri's, love them, this is a good thread, thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## Moose7

wow! I am loving me some tri's


----------



## Xiahko

I've never seen that color! Cute! Almost look like starving rotties~


----------



## juniperdragon

I think my boy looks more closely to a doberman than anything LoL but he's pure pit


----------

